# Pic of Roxi



## Roxi Girl (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww what a lovely looking girl. how old is she.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

awww, she's a cutie


----------



## Roxi Girl (Nov 28, 2009)

She's probably 6 or 7 months in this picture; she's almost a year now. She's much lighter today than she was in this picture... my groomer thinks she may be going cafe au lait.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

She's very cute. =)


----------

